# Way to go Axel!!!



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I read this great story today about Axel who has a million dollar nose  . Here is the link, I hope I posted this in the right thread. 

Police Pooch Has Million-Dollar Nose - News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Texas Bandit (Jul 12, 2010)

So they found a bunch of money but no drugs? I didn't know having a bunch of money was illegal.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Dopers handle their dope,then their money. The dogs alert to the odor of narcotics on the money. When we locate a large amount of cash,an interview commences. If one has a million bucks in cash,one should be able to articulate as to where it came from. There is only one reason to be transporting that kind of cash. A normal person would have a cashier's check..


----------

